# Qualifying a weapon in Georgia?



## Elmer Gantry (Apr 13, 2008)

New to the forum and to shooting and have been doing a lot of research. I have read about qualifying weapons for CCW (I think on this forum) and have some Georgia-specific questions.

1) Is this even possible in Georgia. We aren't required to do anything beyond the background check and fees for CCW. No class necessary. Is 'qualifying' a firearm even possible?

2) I've also read that you want to be qualified in case of any legal action surrounding a required use of the firearm. So, in Georgia, if this isn't required/possible, is there anything to worry about?

Thanks-


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Mas Ayoob recommends being able to prove competence with your weapon, in case it becomes a question in the legal aftermath of a defensive shooting. I think it can't hurt to have that info available, though I don't think it's absolutely critical.

There are various ways to prove competence, including completing a shooting course, having a record of shooting match participation, or simply shooting an IDPA qualifier.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Welcome from down in the swamp. Here's a web page that will help you understane the laws. Hope this helps.:smt1099
http://www.georgiapacking.org/law.php


----------



## Murdoch (Aug 20, 2007)

Welcome from another GA newbie! 'Far as I know, there's no "official" way to qualify...our CCW requirements are pretty simple, really.


----------

